# Fish fireworks on the Boulder



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Slept in this morning to give my body a rest. Gonna be heading out again shortly for a short hike into a cutthroat lake. Fishing down here has been as good as its ever been!! Big tigers, brookies and cutts with a few annoying rainbows in the mix. Can't load pics from my IPhone but will add some when if ever we decide to come home :lol: 
Weather has been perfect, highs in the 80's few light rain storms. O' and the elk are everywhere. Lots of deer too


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Quit rubbin' it in hockey! :mrgreen: 

Jealous... looking forward to the pictures.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Hockey, hockey, hockey....I would try to criticize you but my jealously blocks even that! Have fun!


----------



## tkidder (May 31, 2011)

That's awesome! I was thinking about heading down that way next week. Hopefully I'll find some success too...

Kidder

kidderfishing.blogspot.com


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Sounds like fun, Hockey. Enjoy!


----------



## SKUNK__BUSTER (Dec 2, 2009)

Hockey, I was down there a couple weeks ago. Thought about giving you a call and then realized I lost your number. Send me a pm with your number so we can catch up and you can tell me where you been seeing all those deer. Yea buddy, I got a tag this year. 8) We should plan some fishing in the near future while I do another scouting trip.

PS I did see a bunch of bucks too.


----------



## josh12ga (Nov 23, 2011)

That's great news... I hope to be there next week for a Lil bit of fishin...


----------

